# Midnight Blizzard?



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi
This may sound like a daft question but if i was to put 2 midnight blizzard eclipses together would i get more midnights or would they be just blizzards.
Sorry for the stupid question, i dont understand genetics:blush:.

Thanks.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

a midnight blizzard has te same genetics as a 'regular' blizzard. The darker color in midnights is due to incubation temps so this has nothing to do with genetics 
(Midnight) Blizzard x (Midnight) Blizzard will give you 
100% Blizzards. 
You can't give any percentage on how many will have black eyes like the parents since this seems to just pop up and isn't a reccesive trait (there' not much known about the 'eclipse' eyes in blizzards yet) 
So you probably will have quite a few black eyed blizards and also some with normal eyes.

If you want them to be midnight you have to incubate at female temps and if you want them to be light 'normal' blizzards incubate at warmer male temps


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for that:2thumb:.
My mind is at rest now:lol2:.


----------

